# Day Trading, have you tried your hand at it?



## troon patrol (Feb 21, 2021)

The more I read/watch about it the more curious I get, has anyone here taken a shot at it? Did you find sucess or find it not worth your time?


----------



## Mediocre (Feb 21, 2021)

Not really, I am more of a buy and hold type of person. I did mess around with penny stocks at one time but eh, it's too stressful.


----------



## oldTireWater (Feb 21, 2021)

I strong market can make you think you've got shit figured out...but you don't.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Feb 21, 2021)

I've been doing it for about 6 weeks now. Mostly doing OK, just an extra $15-20 here and there. 
My best stock is the Philips 66 gasoline company, actually none of my high performance stocks are what they hype up elsewhere. I did experience some paper hands when I should have held but I'll keep chugging along.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Feb 21, 2021)

It used to be, but algorithmic trading pretty much slashed it. Of course, you could always just go full retard with it because the market doesn't predict chaos ala GME.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Feb 21, 2021)

I like to trade Mondays for Fridays because I'm always chasing that Friday feeling


----------



## Deepthoughts (Feb 21, 2021)

Its great for people who like to gamble. Besides that quant/algorithmic trading has almost completely killed it.


----------



## likeacrackado (Feb 21, 2021)

tldr: they'll wring you like a towel to make them money

With that said I don't think long term retail investing is a bad idea if you do research.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Feb 21, 2021)

Yes. This past year has been fun, from HODLing TSLA, to the big GME squeeze.

I look forward to another exciting year!


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Feb 21, 2021)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> Yes. This past year has been fun, from HODLing TSLA, to the big GME squeeze.
> 
> I look forward to another exciting year!


Great crash yo


----------



## Picklechu (Feb 22, 2021)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> Great crash yo


That just means retirement goes on sale.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Feb 22, 2021)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> Great crash yo


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 22, 2021)

I've played with it when younger and poorer. It's stressful, and I really didn't enjoy what little I made. Buy and hold is the way to go and dump what you don't like/need/trust. 

If you want to stare at like 4 screens and try to make some cash, I don't think traditional stocks is the way to go anymore.

Currently, right now the market is very high, so you'll need a grip of capital (or current investments) to really make any reasonable income, look into an LLC to file for taxation if you're serious. Cap gains stings too so always factor that before you click Go.


----------



## Otterly (Feb 26, 2021)

No. Too poor, too cowardly, too inexperienced  and live somewhere with too high taxes (also too honest and thus pay said taxes...) I have a few coins I think might work and will sit on them for a while.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 26, 2021)

it's a good way to watch your hard earned cash fly into hedge fund pockets in slow motion


----------



## RussianParasite (Feb 26, 2021)

Ive done it frequently over the past 4-5 years or so. I’ve gained a lot more than I’ve lost which is nice (so far). If you can’t read/understand an earnings report, don’t know market fundamentals and don’t do research then it’s a dangerous game and just straight gambling really. Even if you can do/know these things it can still be dangerous— equities are fickle as fuck.

I’d say go for it just for the experience. Don’t trade on margin and don’t risk money you can’t afford to lose.


----------



## Cow Poly (Feb 26, 2021)

I actually did jump in to stonks recently. Been meaning to for many years so when all this meme shit happened I took it as a sign from God. No day trading though. Everything I bought so far is to hold for a few years or more. Goal = to create a large and diverse portfolio.


----------



## TVStactic (Feb 26, 2021)

Secret Asshole said:


> It used to be, but algorithmic trading pretty much slashed it. Of course, you could always just go full retard with it because the market doesn't predict chaos ala GME.


so you need to submerge yourself in faggotry that is reddit's r/stocks and r/wallstreetbets?


likeacrackado said:


> With that said I don't think long term retail investing is a bad idea if you do research.


agreed, i don't think some dude ever said that long term investing with research done is bad unless he had stuff to sell to suckers.


Freshly Baked Socks said:


> Yes. This past year has been fun, from HODLing TSLA, to the big GME squeeze.
> I look forward to another exciting year!


i woulda joined earlier the diamond hands sthick but wasn't paid because corona, man fuck this xing xong coof. woulda been making big gains by now.


Bassomatic said:


> I've played with it when younger and poorer. It's stressful, and I really didn't enjoy what little I made. Buy and hold is the way to go and dump what you don't like/need/trust.
> If you want to stare at like 4 screens and try to make some cash, I don't think traditional stocks is the way to go anymore.
> Currently, right now the market is very high, so you'll need a grip of capital (or current investments) to really make any reasonable income, look into an LLC to file for taxation if you're serious. Cap gains stings too so always factor that before you click Go.


the thing is for day trading right about now you need bots and a good amount to join in, best bet is trying to cash in the autism but always know that if you don't want to lose, don't bet.


----------



## world of shit (Mar 7, 2021)

If you're dead set on losing your money, at least a hooker will blow you first.


----------



## guidmaker (Mar 8, 2021)

If you're into crypto, it's so easy now to make passive income by staking and loan interest.

Bot trading crypto is somewhat profitable, but the counterparty risk in the form of disabled withdrawals, locked accounts, or KYC traps is way too much imo on the low-fee exchanges like binance, bitmex, and bybit.


----------



## Trinity33 (Mar 17, 2021)

you will pay a lot more in taxes


----------



## JustFuckinaDude (Apr 2, 2021)

It’s funny running into this thread. A while ago I noticed that the price of monthly dividend stocks seems to tank right after the record date (I’m assuming people try to chase the dividend and then dump them the day after), so that’s about the time where I buy more. I was buying some the other day and it had never occurred to me before that I could just amass a ton of them, sell them a day or two before the record date, and buy them back when the price tanks again. I’m guessing that’s more or less what a day trader does.

Maybe I’ll give it a shot. The money in the account is already written off as gone anyway.


----------



## Zarael (Apr 2, 2021)

JustFuckinaDude said:


> It’s funny running into this thread. A while ago I noticed that the price of monthly dividend stocks seems to tank right after the record date (I’m assuming people try to chase the dividend and then dump them the day after), so that’s about the time where I buy more. I was buying some the other day and it had never occurred to me before that I could just amass a ton of them, sell them a day or two before the record date, and buy them back when the price tanks again. I’m guessing that’s more or less what a day trader does.
> 
> Maybe I’ll give it a shot. The money in the account is already written off as gone anyway.


This is called dividend harvesting, some funds do it but it's considered a bad strategy. What you gain in dividends you generally lose in capital so your overall return is less than if you just held. I think your idea wouldn't really work for the reverse reason. You'd capture a small capital gain but lose out on the dividend, so at best you'd just break even. The best strategy for total returns is, as always, just buy and hold for a long period of time.


----------



## JustFuckinaDude (Apr 3, 2021)

Zarael said:


> This is called dividend harvesting, some funds do it but it's considered a bad strategy. What you gain in dividends you generally lose in capital so your overall return is less than if you just held. I think your idea wouldn't really work for the reverse reason. You'd capture a small capital gain but lose out on the dividend, so at best you'd just break even. The best strategy for total returns is, as always, just buy and hold for a long period of time.


Yeah, now that you say it, I guess there’s no reliable way to tell where the bottom and top are. Appreciate it.


----------



## somecryptoneet (Apr 3, 2021)

It is my current primary source of income. If you are the type of retard who needs everything explained to you like you are DSP, it is not for you (or most people). If you are the type of person who actually finds the idea of it exhilarating and are willing to figure it out go for it, don't chase it.


----------



## TheRedChair (Apr 4, 2021)

Secret Asshole said:


> It used to be, but algorithmic trading pretty much slashed it. Of course, you could always just go full retard with it because the market doesn't predict chaos ala GME.


Same here.  


world of shit said:


> If you're dead set on losing your money, at least a hooker will blow you first.


Ahhh yes... those wonderful times in Eastern Europe.  Now there are some very lovely ladies in Russia land but God damn once you  hit the Baltic States or  Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria, Ukraine, Georgia, your mind will be blown.

Before I met my current wife I was serious looking for a Eastern European Bride, but closer to my age and intellect. 
And yea if that person looked like a potato but had a heart of gold that would be a keeper too. 

When you are young you are a raging wolf.  When you grow old the old wolf just wants his belly rubbed and lay next to his/her mate in a warm comfortable bed.


----------

